# Here is why i want an AM radio



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Any questions? (There were about six more examples, but this system won't handle more than these.)


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Possible solution:

Why Electric Cars Are Ditching AM Radio
_BMW i3 and Tesla Model X don't offer terrestrial AM radio because of electromagnetic interference._

The last time I tried it, I think the AM radio in my Leaf worked OK, so who knows if that's legit.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> Possible solution:
> 
> Why Electric Cars Are Ditching AM Radio
> _BMW i3 and Tesla Model X don't offer terrestrial AM radio because of electromagnetic interference._
> ...


Problem is, AM works fine in the Model S. There are technologies to suppress RFI. Your portable solutions would not work because they are not engineered to suppress RFI. And c'mon, the antenna (ferrite core) for that AM radio is internal. Which would be inside the car. Which would not work due to RFI.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I didn’t know anyone tuned into those alerts


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Problem is, AM works fine in the Model S. There are technologies to suppress RFI. Your portable solutions would not work because they are not engineered to suppress RFI. And c'mon, the antenna (ferrite core) for that AM radio is internal. Which would be inside the car. Which would not work due to RFI.


I've used the AM radio in the S. It pops and hisses and doesn't sound ideal. No doubt if it were available on the 3, people would complain about the quality. It's a no-win situation.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> I've used the AM radio in the S. It pops and hisses and doesn't sound ideal. No doubt if it were available on the 3, people would complain about the quality. It's a no-win situation.


Not sure it's no-win. Having it certainly is a win. My experience is in the south Orange County, CA area, and the main L.A./OC stations for sports (Dodgers, Ducks, Lakers) and news (KNX) all sound acceptable. KNX in fact frequently is in HD, which of course has no background noise at all. And those low-power "Tune to xxxx AM" stations indeed are received clear enough to get the information they are trying to convey.


----------



## rwsimon (Apr 16, 2018)

You can listen to pretty much any AM station anywhere using TuneIn on the 3. As long as you know the call letters, you are all set. No reception issues either.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Not sure it's no-win. Having it certainly is a win. My experience is in the south Orange County, CA area, and the main L.A./OC stations for sports (Dodgers, Ducks, Lakers) and news (KNX) all sound acceptable. KNX in fact frequently is in HD, which of course has no background noise at all. And those low-power "Tune to xxxx AM" stations indeed are received clear enough to get the information they are trying to convey.


 It's no-win because for every 99 reasonable people like you and me, there be be one person who insists that the quality is not acceptable and there is no fix for this. Then it blows up as "Tesla releases substandard product that can't be fixed and tells owners to live with it."


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

maybe it is a regional issue, but most everywhere that I drive, instead of the reader boards advising of an issue and directing people to tune to an AM station, they just give the info out directly on the board. Takes no more characters to give a description or license plate number than to advise to tune to a radio station.









also, alerts go out by cell flash alerts here too (does that not happen everywhere?)


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

rwsimon said:


> You can listen to pretty much any AM station anywhere using TuneIn on the 3. As long as you know the call letters, you are all set. No reception issues either.


Not any of those shown on the signs. I promise you, there's no way TuneIn would cover such low power information stations.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> maybe it is a regional issue, but most everywhere that I drive, instead of the reader boards advising of an issue and directing people to tune to an AM station, they just give the info out directly on the board. Takes no more characters to give a description or license plate number than to advise to tune to a radio station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were that the way it is everywhere, I'd agree. But the "tune to xxxx AM" is far more common in the US than you might think. Amber alerts are general and statewide. Road condition and local critical information conveyed by the low power stations are not.

And again, in sparsely populated areas, cell coverage would preclude you receiving ANYTHING - no text alerts, no TuneIn.

Folks, this is a safety issue. And I think far more people will be upset to find no AM than those who would complain about not having totally pristine AM reception.


----------



## rwsimon (Apr 16, 2018)

rxlawdude said:


> Not any of those shown on the signs. I promise you, there's no way TuneIn would cover such low power information stations.


You are right about that. I was thinking more of being able to listen to sporting events and such on commercial stations.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

For those who really want it, you can pick up a portable AM radio for $12 from Amazon that's the size of a pack of cards. 
The giant center console will hold it easily. Powered by USB, so no batteries to worry about.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I didn't know anyone tuned into those alerts


Exactly - I've been driving for quite a long time and have never used them or any other AM based source. Don't know anyone that uses them either.
AM alert and traffic information has been replaced in most places (other than US) with FM based systems like RDS.
Now pretty much all that information is now available digitally where its more effective.
Traffic information is in your nav, amber alerts etc are on the phone.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Twiglett said:


> Exactly - I've been driving for quite a long time and have never used them or any other AM based source. Don't know anyone that uses them either.
> AM alert and traffic information has been replaced in most places (other than US) with FM based systems like RDS.
> Now pretty much all that information is now available digitally where its more effective.
> Traffic information is in your nav, amber alerts etc are on the phone.


Let's see how this plays out as the M3 gets into more hands. Just because you haven't tuned to them doesn't obviate their use by others. And you ignore cellular deserts, which are not uncommon.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

John said:


> For those who really want it, you can pick up a portable AM radio for $12 from Amazon that's the size of a pack of cards.
> The giant center console will hold it easily. Powered by USB, so no batteries to worry about.


Really? Try using it in the M3 while driving. Let us know how that works out for ya.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Really? Try using it in the M3 while driving. Let us know how that works out for ya.


Well, someone who really wants AM radio in their Model 3 *should* try this solution. It might work well enough to be a workaround to not having an AM radio built-in.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> Well, someone who really wants AM radio in their Model 3 *should* try this solution. It might work well enough to be a workaround to not having an AM radio built-in.


As someone who has a Model 3, I can assure you that a ferrite core antenna inside the vehicle will not receive jack. Now, if you add "use that AM radio by stopping the car and exiting the vehicle," you'd be right.

Again, let's see what happens when Tesla neophytes get their M3s and start really kicking the tires on road trips. Let the market decide who's right on this issue.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> As someone who has a Model 3, I can assure you that a ferrite core antenna inside the vehicle will not receive jack. Now, if you add "use that AM radio by stopping the car and exiting the vehicle," you'd be right.
> 
> Again, let's see what happens when Tesla neophytes get their M3s and start really kicking the tires on road trips. Let the market decide who's right on this issue.


You're in a mood, huh?


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

John said:


> You're in a mood, huh?


Really?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Really?


The AM radio I showed didn't have a ferrite core antenna (?) and would work fine for someone desperate for old fashioned AM radio in their Model 3.

Everyone here drives. Very few people listen to those public AM short range channels. My favorite AM stations I listen to (sports, news, traffic) are programmed into my Model 3 now via their TuneIn feeds.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> As someone who has a Model 3, I can assure you that a ferrite core antenna inside the vehicle will not receive jack. Now, if you add "use that AM radio by stopping the car and exiting the vehicle," you'd be right.
> 
> Again, let's see what happens when Tesla neophytes get their M3s and start really kicking the tires on road trips. Let the market decide who's right on this issue.


I think the 4 people that use AM for road condition information out of the 500,000 cars sold will make noise but that's about it...


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Over 100,000 Model Xs have been made and none of them have an AM radio.

Clearly not enough of those owners complained about the lack of AM because Tesla didn’t add the feature back to the Model 3.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Over 100,000 Model Xs have been made and none of them have an AM radio.
> 
> Clearly not enough of those owners complained about the lack of AM because Tesla didn't add the feature back to the Model 3.


I think there may be a different audience for the X than the egalitarian M3. We will see.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> As someone who has a Model 3, I can assure you that a ferrite core antenna inside the vehicle will not receive jack.


But... you haven't actually tried it yet?


> Again, let's see what happens when Tesla neophytes get their M3s and start really kicking the tires on road trips. Let the market decide who's right on this issue.


I predict that the lack of AM radio will not slow down Model 3 sales one bit.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

Mine came with AM radio


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> I think there may be a different audience for the X than the egalitarian M3. We will see.


why? your original point was to take part in the PSAs posted on the freeway. Are you saying the average Model 3 drivers cares more about a lost child/elderly or weather issue than a Model X driver?


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> why? your original point was to take part in the PSAs posted on the freeway. Are you saying the average Model 3 drivers cares more about a lost child/elderly or weather issue than a Model X driver?


Wow. You might want to cut your caffeine intake.

I'm saying that the average M3 driver has driven Hondas, Toyotas, Kias, Chevys, Hyundais, and others that have AM. I also stated that we need to see when the flood gates open on M3 purchasers. That could prove me totally wrong. Or you.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

rwsimon said:


> You can listen to pretty much any AM station anywhere using TuneIn on the 3. As long as you know the call letters, you are all set. No reception issues either.


Nope. Tunein does not allow Dodger radio. I spoke with customer service, and they said the paid Tunein Premium only works for Dodger radio on the internet, not on Tesla's stream. "Someday" Tunein Premium will have Dodgers on the Tesla stream.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Unplugged said:


> Nope. Tunein does not allow Dodger radio. I spoke with customer service, and they said the paid Tunein Premium only works for Dodger radio on the internet, not on Tesla's stream. "Someday" Tunein Premium will have Dodgers on the Tesla stream.


Ah, the comforting tyranny of Major League Baseball...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Wow. You might want to cut your caffeine intake.


you need to relax. multiple times in this thread you have replied to others with uncalled for responses after they either gave their opinion on the usefulness of AM or a solution for you. if you just want to pick fights, there are other places online to do that.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

1. I just took a cheap handheld AM radio into my Volt, and there was definitely some distortion caused by *the frame* itself (not the electronics), but it was still usable for emergency purposes. (The precise location of it within the cabin determined the amount of distortion. It was pretty okay in some positions but unintelligible in others. And sticking it out through the window by a few inches eliminated all added distortion.)

2. Just turning the car on _did_ introduce a bit of extra distortion, but not nearly as much as simply entering the cabin in the first place with the car turned off. This slightly-increased distortion was constant and independent of what the motor was doing, so idk if the root cause was anything unique to an EV.

3. Flooring it or regen-ing didn't increase the distortion one iota. So the distortion seemingly had little-to-nothing to do with the motor/inverter. (This fact makes it hard for me to understand why Tesla and BMW think AM radios are incompatible with EVs.)

4. Isn't the other main complaint about the lack of an AM radio (apart from emergency and informational channels) the fact that most local sports broadcasts are blacked out on the internet streaming channels? That'd personally be my main objection.

5. Decent Model 3 or Model X or i3 sales is _not_ proof that people wouldn't _prefer _to have an AM radio. Obviously. 

6. The built-in AM radio quality in my Volt is not noticeably worse than any other car I've ever driven. So, again, the arguments for excluding it from other EVs due to audio quality seem specious to me. Maybe it's more about cost reduction than audio quality(?).


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

"you have replied to others with uncalled for responses" REALLY???

Like a response like "you're in a mood?" 
Like the response that "I think the 4 people that use AM for road condition information out of the 500,000 cars sold...??"

Clearly, anyone who disagrees with the moderators here (when they are the insulting ones) is unwelcome. I get the hint. Adios.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> "you have replied to others with uncalled for responses" REALLY???
> 
> Like a response like "you're in a mood?"
> Like the response that "I think the 4 people that use AM for road condition information out of the 500,000 cars sold...??"
> ...


Unfortunate how the definition of snappiness differs amongst folks. Disagreement is _always_ tolerated here... IF expressed in civil manner.

Yet y'all know that, don't u?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> "you have replied to others with uncalled for responses" REALLY???
> 
> Like a response like "you're in a mood?"
> Like the response that "I think the 4 people that use AM for road condition information out of the 500,000 cars sold...??"
> ...


To clarify my response of "I think the 4 people that use AM..." was a lighthearted joke. I know it's hard to tell tone on the Internet, so apologies for that.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I will admit that my comment ("You're in a mood.") while not all that derogatory, was ad hominem—in other words a personal comment about the author, which I normally think is kinda no bueno. My only defense is that the author seemed to be lashing out at other folks here, I wanted to say something more, but kept it at that. Probably should just have said nothing at all and moved on.

Just irks me that some people don't seem to notice that they are making other people uncomfortable. Sorry if I ironically did that in this case. I just felt that a third party coming in and saying in effect "You should ease up" would help. Maybe I should have just left that up to the moderators.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I had originally used the lack of AM Radio an elimination criteria in my EV car purchases. In 2014, when the first i3s were being sold in the US, BMW had disabled it for the same reasons that Tesla didn't install AM in the Model X and 3... I skipped the i3 and stayed with the Roadster and S...



Unplugged said:


> Nope. Tunein does not allow Dodger radio. I spoke with customer service, and they said the paid Tunein Premium only works for Dodger radio on the internet, not on Tesla's stream. "Someday" Tunein Premium will have Dodgers on the Tesla stream.


Yup... The Dodgers with Vin Scully was why I used AM as elimination criteria for i3... Additionally Lakers...



Bokonon said:


> Ah, the comforting tyranny of Major League Baseball...


Streaming Sports AM only works on Talk, all the major sports block out the play-by-play... Finals were OK though for some reason...

Unfortunately Vin Scully retired and the Lakers haven't been in the post-season, so my behavior and need for AM has subsided...

You can always stream through subscriptions on the phone and play it via paired Bluetooth...

But that uses data, etc.

That being said... I would prefer to have AM and understand that the audio quality sucks... But works fine for Play by Play and talk...


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

I went on a short drive with an AM radio today (a nice Tecsun PL-880). It really depends on the station. There were 3 spots on the band with continuous tone for about 30-40 kHz unrelated to vehicle movement. The motor/inverter only made noises under heavier accel and regen. Just being inside the vehicle seemed to attenuate the most signal, and the farther away from the center console/screen the better.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Rich M said:


> I went on a short drive with an AM radio today (a nice Tecsun PL-880). It really depends on the station. There were 3 spots on the band with continuous tone for about 30-40 kHz unrelated to vehicle movement. The motor/inverter only made noises under heavier accel and regen. Just being inside the vehicle seemed to attenuate the most signal, and the farther away from the center console/screen the better.


Thanks for your observations. Wow, a $160 radio with shortwave/SSB. This is probably a lot better designed to reject RFI than the $10-30 radios others have proffered as a solution. Most of the low-power information stations that triggered this thread are in the very low portion (e.g., 530-540kHz) or upper portion (e.g., >1600kHz) of the AM band. And I totally forgot about the lack of MLB baseball on TuneIn or any free alternative, while being free on local and syndicated AM stations. 
That's yet another argument for Tesla to reconsider their decision.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> And I totally forgot about the lack of MLB baseball on TuneIn or any free alternative, while being free on local and syndicated AM stations.
> That's yet another argument for Tesla to reconsider their decision.


Without AM radio I can't keep up on the latest developments in the world of electric vehicles:


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Really? Try using it in the M3 while driving. Let us know how that works out for ya.


Bought one for $11.

It works just fine.

Have to admit I'm a little curious as to why you would be so negative about my recommendation...


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

John said:


> Bought one for $11.
> 
> It works just fine.
> 
> Have to admit I'm a little curious as to why you would be so negative about my recommendation...


Have to admit I'm a little curious as to how well your radio worked.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

I have three ICE cars all with AM radio. I can't remember the last time I put any of them on AM. Probably when the car was new and I wanted to see how good the reception was. Since then, never even switched it back on.

As to emergency road conditions on AM, I've tried to tune them in just for kicks (usually on a road trip) but half the time I can't get anything and the other half I get some scratchy pre-recorded message that is worthless. I'm usually going out of range by the time I get it.

If this thread didn't exist, I would never know the Model 3 doesn't have AM. I see this omission as a very valuable feature if I'm giving a ride to an old right-wing fart who wants to listen to Rush Limbaugh, I can tell him there's no AM. But please, no one else speak up and let him know we could get it on demand on Internet Radio. Some things are best left unsaid!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Have to admit I'm a little curious as to how well your radio worked.


Find a device with sound and listen to the video I took the trouble to share. It works fine.

Well, as fine as AM ever works. Time for the world to stop using AM, amiright?

Probably most useful as storage for two AA batteries.

I tossed the radio into the cavernous center console. Remains to be seen if I will ever need to use it on anything other than the occasional person who likes to pick on other people's ideas.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

John said:


> Well, as fine as AM ever works. Time for the world to stop using AM, amiright?


Yes. As right as right can be! It wastes valuable bandwidth that could be utilized to carry 1000 times more information. It's only a slightly newer technology than internal combustion engines!


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I have three ICE cars all with AM radio. I can't remember the last time I put any of them on AM. Probably when the car was new and I wanted to see how good the reception was. Since then, never even switched it back on.
> 
> As to emergency road conditions on AM, I've tried to tune them in just for kicks (usually on a road trip) but half the time I can't get anything and the other half I get some scratchy pre-recorded message that is worthless. I'm usually going out of range by the time I get it.
> 
> If this thread didn't exist, I would never know the Model 3 doesn't have AM. I see this omission as a very valuable feature if I'm giving a ride to an old right-wing fart who wants to listen to Rush Limbaugh, I can tell him there's no AM. But please, no one else speak up and let him know we could get it on demand on Internet Radio. Some things are best left unsaid!


Well, I certainly don't listen to AM Hate Radio, but many posters here miss the fact that in urban markets like Los Angeles and San Francisco, baseball and some other sports are blacked out on the TuneIn version of the broadcast channel.

So if you never listen to sports, and all your stations are on TuneIn, you don't need AM if you're willing to forgo those flashing lights exhorting you to tune your AM radio to xxxx.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> baseball and some other sports are blacked out on the TuneIn version of the broadcast channel.


I know in Philly and New York, some of the FM HD 2,3,4 stations simulcast the AM sports channel. Check the radio station's web page, or search through https://www.radiodiscussions.com/ forums.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Rich M said:


> I know in Philly and New York, some of the FM HD 2,3,4 stations simulcast the AM sports channel. Check the radio station's web page, or search through https://www.radiodiscussions.com/ forums.


Thanks, if only. When the games are on, those simulcast HD channels broadcast alternative content. At least here in L.A. I'm coming to the realization that I'll just use XM via my cellphone and Bluetooth, and I can get MLB games through that; of course, I'm still slave to cellular coverage which isn't the case with broadcast AM.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

The "just use TuneIn" argument carries less water now that streaming music won't be free.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

PNWmisty said:


> ....I see this omission as a very valuable feature if I'm giving a ride to an old right-wing fart who wants to listen to Rush Limbaugh, ....


Or OTOH, you give a ride to a girlfriend, and marry her, and she wants AM radio so that she can listen to the Dodgers, of which she has (beyond your comprehension) been a lifelong fan.

And then, you will have to put up with her complaining that this $50,000+ car won't let her listen to her beloved Dodgers...

Thanks Elon....

But thanks to everyone for their ideas. It helps. I need to try SOMETHING!!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Unplugged said:


> Or OTOH, you give a ride to a girlfriend, and marry her, and she wants AM radio so that she can listen to the Dodgers, of which she has (beyond your comprehension) been a lifelong fan.


That makes me feel fortunate that no one in my life got mixed up with pro sports to the extent they wanted to listen play by play while going on a drive! I will count my sweet blessings!


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

PNWmisty said:


> That makes me feel fortunate that no one in my life got mixed up with pro sports to the extent they wanted to listen play by play while going on a drive! I will count my sweet blessings!


We all have our crosses to bear. Mine is of light weight given the benefits received!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Unplugged said:


> Or OTOH, you give a ride to a girlfriend, and marry her, and she wants AM radio so that she can listen to the Dodgers, of which she has (beyond your comprehension) been a lifelong fan.
> 
> And then, you will have to put up with her complaining that this $50,000+ car won't let her listen to her beloved Dodgers...
> 
> ...


If she is such a dedicated fan, she will already have the mlb app on her phone to be able to stream the games.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

If you knew MLB, you would realize that home market games are blacked out.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Unplugged said:


> If you knew MLB, you would realize that home market games are blacked out.


not audio. blackouts only apply to video.
for that matter, the FREE MLB app provides the live radio for all games.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

So it's better to pay MLB to listen to a game Via Bluetooth from your phone, when you can also do it from your phone with TuneIn?

I don't think you understand the concept here. We are discussing methods of listening to Model 3 AM radio without paying for it. Most understand that data streaming from your phone is possible, but it isn't free, either through subscription or cell phone data charges.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Unplugged said:


> So it's better to pay MLB to listen to a game Via Bluetooth from your phone, when you can also do it from your phone with TuneIn?
> 
> I don't think you understand the concept here. We are discussing methods of listening to Model 3 AM radio without paying for it. Most understand that data streaming from your phone is possible, but it isn't free, either through subscription or cell phone data charges.


Hey, fellow Irvinite! Of course the best way to listen to AM radio for free is to - wait for it - have an AM radio built in.


----------



## Speedu4ea (Jul 19, 2018)

Just found this and it makes me sad. I only listen to AM while driving. Giants, and sports talk. It wouldn't stop me from buying the car but it still sucks. Guess I am buying the MLB AP.


----------



## Model 3 Ron (Nov 21, 2017)

I just listened to the Giants game that wasn't broadcast on Comcast, but was on KNBR. Just use Tunein and search for KNBR, then mark as Favorite.


----------



## Speedu4ea (Jul 19, 2018)

Model 3 Ron said:


> I just listened to the Giants game that wasn't broadcast on Comcast, but was on KNBR. Just use Tunein and search for KNBR, then mark as Favorite.


Thank you! Never used Tunein. I will figure it out today. That works and Go Giants.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Speedu4ea said:


> Thank you! Never used Tunein. I will figure it out today. That works and Go Giants.


KNBR is on my favorites strip in my Model 3. Check out the last item in the top row.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

When I clicked on this thread, I was totally ready to read about Zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Gary Macdonald (Apr 20, 2016)

Gavyne said:


> When I clicked on this thread, I was totally ready to read about Zombie apocalypse.


No. You'd need an AM radio to hear about that alert after reading it on a highway sign that the zombie hoard is coming down the Ventura Highway...In the Sunshine.

Speaking of old songs and old technology, where do I plug my 8-track tapes in?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Gary Macdonald said:


> No. You'd need an AM radio to hear about that alert after reading it on a highway sign that the zombie hoard is coming down the Ventura Highway...In the Sunshine.
> 
> Speaking of old songs and old technology, where do I plug my 8-track tapes in?


In general, anything that falls into the category of "apocalypse" is going to spill over into FM as well, assuming FM stations weren't taken out by said apocalypse.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

John said:


> KNBR is on my favorites strip in my Model 3. Check out the last item in the top row.


Well, that won't work for L.A. Dodgers fans, as 570 AM is not on TuneIn, and if it was, games are blacked out.


----------



## ModelScott (Jul 21, 2018)

John said:


> The AM radio I showed didn't have a ferrite core antenna (?) and would work fine for someone desperate for old fashioned AM radio in their Model 3.
> 
> Everyone here drives. Very few people listen to those public AM short range channels. My favorite AM stations I listen to (sports, news, traffic) are programmed into my Model 3 now via their TuneIn feeds.


Can you get Dodger (570am) and Laker (710am) on TuneIn?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

ModelScott said:


> Can you get Dodger (570am) and Laker (710am) on TuneIn?


There are lots of ways to listen to both teams.
The easiest for the Dodgers is to just listen to FM98.7-HD2, which is supposedly the same as AM570.
The Lakers could either be picked up Fresno's KFIG, or it's probably also on EPSN-LA.

For any team, Google "Dodgers sports network" or "Lakers sports network" to see all of the affiliates in various cities that carry games. Even with local blackouts, you can find a station playing the game on TuneIn.

Disclaimers: I don't live in LA, I'm a Warriors/Giants fan, and I have a paid TuneIn subscription.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

John said:


> There are lots of ways to listen to both teams.
> The easiest for the Dodgers is to just listen to FM98.7-HD2, which is supposedly the same as AM570.
> The Lakers could either be picked up Fresno's KFIG, or it's probably also on EPSN-LA.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried the simulcast, but I know that at least some other AM sports (e.g., KNX NFL games) stations are blacked out on the FM (more specifically, alternate content plays during games). I'll check out 98.7.

EDIT: 98.7 HD2 indeed seems to carry the Dodgers. Won't quite work as pervasively as an AM signal, but it's at least a way to listen when in the FM coverage area.


----------



## Paul C’s Tessi (May 2, 2018)

I heart radio stations like CFRB am don't work in Tunein Radio. That sucks.


----------



## Paul C’s Tessi (May 2, 2018)

rwsimon said:


> You can listen to pretty much any AM station anywhere using TuneIn on the 3. As long as you know the call letters, you are all set. No reception issues either.


Not true. Try CFRB or any of station that uses the "I heart radio app".


----------



## Gary Dz (Jun 14, 2018)

This is an opportunity for the after market to develop an AM radio with the proper filtering, sensitivity and frequency range, to that could clip on the visor, or computer display, etc.This is the price we pay for moving into new technology. Until we can see the architecture of the onboard computer we will not know the true capabilities. It does appear to have some cell phone elements (chips) e.g. the FM radio chip. I might be able to receive the local cell phone alerts with just a software update.


----------



## barry.s.burns (5 mo ago)

I just got back from an 11K mile road trip with my M3, across the USA. I think having a functional AM receiver is still very important today as there were several times that I wanted to listen to local highway/national park information that could only be obtained via AM. For one the cellular coverage in many of our National/State parks is spotty at best, which means radio is the only source of information. While we our on cellular coverage, the receiver on the Tesla is pretty abysmal as there were many many places that I had decent services on my phone but the car could not connect. I was told that Tesla uses ATT as its SP and that is what I use for my phone. The Tesla should also download the map data when it detects that your planned route takes you through a dead zone, because once you are in a dead zone you can't do anything with respect to the map (so rerouting, detours, etc become difficult). If your phone still has connectivity, then you can use your phone and do the range calculations manually...PIA. This should be relatively simple feature to add as I've done this with GoogleMaps for decades.

BTW how do Tesla owners in New Mexico stand it. It seems like a large percentage of the time that I was in NM the map was black. I even stopped at Tesla Service in Santa Fe to ask what the issue was and while they were aware of it, they had no solution.


----------

